# You Wake Up Depressed and Everything looks Hopeless, Total 360 from yesterday



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

This happened to me today. I have been doing really good, making huge progress in SA and getting my life back, really confident and my mind was strong. I was brushing off minor setbacks as no big deal. Thinking rationally.

Now it's like a 360. In my head all I hear is my voice criticizing me and telling me things like "Did you really think that was going to work and everybody hadn't noticed that you were acting strange, manic like and probably thought you were on drugs." 

It's got me depressed, shaky and scared again about being hit by a car back in Nov. and them missing a Traumatic Brain Injury. I never had Paranoia before but now I have it really bad. I think people are planning things against me. And at times I've had reverse SA and had to be told that I'm talking too much. I have already lost any sort of volume control and know I have been overheard inappropriate things. I've already destroyed 1 friendship and I had very few to begin with. Suddenly I'm hideous in the mirror again and just ridiculous looking overall.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you been diagnosed with any conditions (beside SA?) It sounds like a bit like bipolar.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a lot of conditions, some not even diagnosed.Ultra Rapid Bipolar, Paranoia, General Anxiety, Irrational beliefs that for every 1 good thing that happens 2 bad will next. Major Depression. And now maybe a Tramatic Brain Injury. It's like being happy is a just a big setup for a huge depressive fall that hurts too much.


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes it also sound to me like a bipolar


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

InFlames said:


> This happened to me today. I have been doing really good, making huge progress in SA and getting my life back, really confident and my mind was strong. I was brushing off minor setbacks as no big deal. Thinking rationally.
> 
> Now it's like a 360. In my head all I hear is my voice criticizing me and telling me things like "Did you really think that was going to work and everybody hadn't noticed that you were acting strange, manic like and probably thought you were on drugs."
> 
> It's got me depressed, shaky and scared again about being hit by a car back in Nov. and them missing a Traumatic Brain Injury. I never had Paranoia before but now I have it really bad. I think people are planning things against me. And at times I've had reverse SA and had to be told that I'm talking too much. I have already lost any sort of volume control and know I have been overheard inappropriate things. I've already destroyed 1 friendship and I had very few to begin with. Suddenly I'm hideous in the mirror again and just ridiculous looking overall.


Sorry your going through this, personally yeah I woke up 1:am today cant sleep now I have staying up past 2 months like this, I like gaming but haven't been gaming at all so things are looking bad


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I get that sometimes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can relate. I have these ups and downs daily or every few days, it seems like.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

InFlames said:


> This happened to me today. I have been doing really good, making huge progress in SA and getting my life back, really confident and my mind was strong. I was brushing off minor setbacks as no big deal. Thinking rationally.
> 
> Now it's like a 360. In my head all I hear is my voice criticizing me and telling me things like "Did you really think that was going to work and everybody hadn't noticed that you were acting strange, manic like and probably thought you were on drugs."
> 
> It's got me depressed, shaky and scared again about being hit by a car back in Nov. and them missing a Traumatic Brain Injury. I never had Paranoia before but now I have it really bad. I think people are planning things against me. And at times I've had reverse SA and had to be told that I'm talking too much. I have already lost any sort of volume control and know I have been overheard inappropriate things. I've already destroyed 1 friendship and I had very few to begin with. Suddenly I'm hideous in the mirror again and just ridiculous looking overall.


You can eitheir:

Pay attention to your thoughts

or

Ignore your thoughts~

(a.k.a none of your psycological thoughts are true)


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't mean to be a downer, but 360 is right back to where you were. if you had a 360 it would be to where you said you where, doing good. A 180 would be the opposite of being happy etc as you said you had been.


Unless you mean 360, right back around to being sad etc again.

In that case, ignore me.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Try therapy or medications. Seems like you might have PTSD and maybe even a mood swing disorder as well.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I wake up depressed many days. It's like I am just waiting to die. I'm not suicidal.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

MobiusX said:


> I wake up depressed many days. It's like I am just waiting to die. I'm not suicidal.


Sorry to hear that. Have you tried fighting your depression/anxiety and claiming a good life for yourself?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sad1231234 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have you tried fighting your depression/anxiety and claiming a good life for yourself?


if I won millions of dollars in a lottery that would make me happier I am sure


----------

